# Lc. Varut Startrack 'AV'



## Candace (Aug 6, 2008)

This one is my current favorite, blooming in the g.h. growing in semi hydro in high light. Each year I've had it, it's put out a few more flowers. But this year it's got 13 on one spike. The last one awarded had 4 so there's hope for this clone  Flowers are 6mm wide and no fragrance that I can sniff.


----------



## Roy (Aug 6, 2008)

That is absolutely beautiful Candace. ??? 6mm wide ??? Did you use a special lens to photograph it ???


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 6, 2008)

Candace, that is truly beautiful!

You must mean 6 cm?!

:drool:


----------



## Candace (Aug 6, 2008)

Crud, 6 cm :>


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 6, 2008)

Gorgeous! What a beauty. :clap:


----------



## swamprad (Aug 7, 2008)

Candace, your catts never cease to impress me! You have a wonderful collection of catts, that's for sure!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 7, 2008)

great show, fine colors! I esp. like the spottings of the edges of tepals!!! Jean


----------



## Candace (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks all for your nice comments.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 7, 2008)

> Candace, that is truly beautiful!
> 
> You must mean 6 cm?!



That's what I thought as well...   very nice blooming, Candace...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2008)

Do you mean the last oneawarded had 4 flowers or 4 spikes?!? If it's flowers then send that one to judging immediately!


----------



## Candace (Aug 7, 2008)

Two of this cross have been awarded, one with 3 flowers on 1 spike, and one with 4 flowers on 1 spike.

Judging was last night and because our yearly society auction & general meeting was cancelled for last night I would have had to drive into Sac and back just to get this one plant judged. I wasn't motivated enough. I figure it will bloom again.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2008)

Famous last words; I'm sure the dog will eat it now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm amazed how well your cattleyas do in S/H.


----------

